
Purges: A Growing Threat to the Right to Vote - cmurf
https://www.brennancenter.org/publication/purges-growing-threat-right-vote
======
neilwilson
In the UK we have an annual poll of the local population where you have to
register to vote - and have had since 1832. So the entire list is purged every
year and built anew in each local area. As it's an annual ritual, you get into
the habit of registering to vote where you live this year - if indeed you want
to be registered for a vote. The form turns up about October time so the
register can be built for the elections the following May.

~~~
greglindahl
In the US, we have a long history of suppressing minority votes by purging
voters from the voting list. Do you have that sort of history in the UK?

------
masonic
Being erroneously deregistered _does not_ mean you can't vote. It means that
you cast a _provisional_ ballot that has full effect once your eligibility is
verified. It's more of a burden on the precinct workers than the voter.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Being erroneously deregistered does not mean you can't vote.

It does mean you won't get a voter guide, sample ballot, and information on
your voting location sent to you; for elections that don't get a lot of media
attention (off-year local primaries, for instance) you may not even be aware
there _is_ an election, much less who the candidates/ballot issues are.

If you don't think all that affects your practical ability to vote (and to
cast an informed vote), ask yourself what is the purpose for which that
information is sent to registered voters?

~~~
masonic

      affects your practical ability to vote
    

It doesn't affect your _ability to vote_ at all. There are far more severe
impairments that go totally unaddressed. Mail theft is _extremely_ common in
my area, so much so that everything but junk mail goes to a PO Box.

All voter guides and sample ballots (in all supported languages) are available
at the polling place. Polling places rarely change for a given precinct (mine
is unchanged in 24+ years), and you can't get into the neighborhood without
passing signs for the polling place from 48 hours before the election.

One would have to live a highly insulated life for the only (or even _first_ )
tipoff of an upcoming election to be the mailed information booklet. Slate
mailers outnumber the official materials probably 40:1.

------
qbaqbaqba
In Poland to be removed from voting list you have to be officially dead. You
may deregister in order to vote somewhere else but you have to do it by
yourself. You don't have birth/death registers?

------
lsniddy
illegals can now vote in san francisco, lets stop pretending this is sacred

~~~
fake-name
[Citation needed]

~~~
lsniddy
[https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/immigration/san-
francisco-a...](https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/immigration/san-francisco-
allows-undocumented-immigrants-vote-school-elections-n893221)

~~~
crooked-v
That article is about local school board elections, not state or national
elections.

~~~
greglindahl
Fun fact: In the EU, anyone who's an EU citizen can vote in local elections
wherever they live, even if they aren't a citizen of the country they're in.

Local elections are quite different from state/province and national
elections.

